# bugs smells help



## ladyniggley (Oct 13, 2011)

hi all i'm a newbie...can you help...i brought from auction a selection of bugs...stick insect, and beetles mainly sealed in a wooden box with glass and a thin black tape keeping it in place...it has a small cube that i presume is a kind of moth ball thing to keep the humidity down but smell so strongly i cant keep the box in the house...can i open it and take it out will the bugs rot? i'm stuck....it does say made in thailand on the back of the box...it s about 30cms x15 and has about 12 bugs in it ...can anyone help be very grateful many thanks


----------

